# Uber X vs Uber XL



## KC Uber Driver (Oct 2, 2014)

Uber Operations is advising that they cannot isolate my passenger van from receiving Uber X calls as opposed to just receiving Uber XL calls. I should not have to take Uber X calls thus getting paid much less per trip for operating a van that consumes more gas and more operating expenses. If you called any transportation company in town they charge more for the larger vehicle you reserve. 

What happens if I just don't take Uber X Calls? Does my rating go down? Any other recourse?

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

KC Uber Driver said:


> Uber Operations is advising that they cannot isolate my passenger van from receiving Uber X calls as opposed to just receiving Uber XL calls. I should not have to take Uber X calls thus getting paid much less per trip for operating a van that consumes more gas and more operating expenses. If you called any transportation company in town they charge more for the larger vehicle you reserve.
> 
> What happens if I just don't take Uber X Calls? Does my rating go down? Any other recourse?
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


I have the same problem in my area. I ain't driving my ****ing XL for std. X rates. That's all there is to it.

If you don't you will have to turn down pings, which will eventually result in deactivation. My acceptance ratio when doing this dropped to less than 30% and I received numerous warnings, and this was PRIOR to the last rate cuts. I was not deactivated. Hopefully won't give them that privilege.

I now selectively position myself some of the time to get XL only pings, which are rare places to find, in order to keep my Uber acct. active. I expect at some time Uber might get real again with their fares. And I like the option (haven't used yet since the last rate drop) to be able to jump in on X surge rates when they are high enough. But Lyft is busy then too so I haven't had to resort to Uber for much of anything lately. My ratio of Uber to Lyft fares has gone from 75% Uber and 25% Lyft to 95% Lyft and 5% Uber.

Uber can kiss my ass for all I care. But I will promise to LUV LUV LUV Uber again and be their long lost fanboi when they decide to pay me adequately for my higher cost higher end ride or AT LEAST set up their app where I can log in as XL only with the option to do X surge when I feel like it, IF I ever will again.


----------



## KC Uber Driver (Oct 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I wish Lyft would come back to KC. They pulled out just a few months ago. Not sure Why?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

KC Uber Driver said:


> Thanks for the advice. I wish Lyft would come back to KC. They pulled out just a few months ago. Not sure Why?


I suspect they will let deeper pocketed Uber lobbyists pay off the politicians to clear the systems there and then come back in. A good biz strategy from Lyfts end imho.

Let Uber PAY for the legwork.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

KC Uber Driver said:


> Uber Operations is advising that they cannot isolate my passenger van from receiving Uber X calls as opposed to just receiving Uber XL calls. I should not have to take Uber X calls thus getting paid much less per trip for operating a van that consumes more gas and more operating expenses. If you called any transportation company in town they charge more for the larger vehicle you reserve.
> 
> What happens if I just don't take Uber X Calls? Does my rating go down? Any other recourse?
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


when XL first came out, 50% of my rides were XL on the weekends. Now, only 10% of my rides are XL. I'm thinking the SUV have the option to pick up XL rides. Unless there is a surge, I cannot keep my Uber app on as most are close to minimum x rides and they are money losers for me. I'm relying more on Lyft now and it's working out better. Only problem is longer wait times for rides but they pay much better.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

If uber can do in my market I don't understand how a "technology " company can't do it in any market.
I have 2 options to use when going to drive:
1) regular mode which means I can get either x or xl fares
2) xl only fares 
Under the sign in button it says select different vehicle and I can choose there.
All it took was an email to uber asking them to add xl option. Just seems strange it can't be done in every market 
I use to do both x or xl but with the lower rates I only do xl now unless I see x surging (on passenger app) then I will do x if 1.5x (sometimes 2x) or more surge. I've actually made the same money while working less so that is one good thing of lower fares


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Ubermanpt said:


> If uber can do in my market I don't understand how a "technology " company can't do it in any market.
> I have 2 options to use when going to drive:
> 1) regular mode which means I can get either x or xl fares
> 2) xl only fares
> ...


I've requested it at least a dozen times in writing. Still crickets. They manipulate the hell out of Uber XLers' with this kind of shit when we all know they could roll it out anywhere they please.

They please NOT to do so.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I did a couple x runs as a test after the latest fare cuts and it was a joke. Impossible to do with xl vehicle unless surging, which luckily it has been doing a lot since the fare cuts


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

It costs me out of pocket to do std. X rates with my XL. No freakin' way!


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

Xl rates in my city are 2.5x the new lower x rates so that's why I normally will do at 2x surge or higher.
Love it when the pax complain about surge prices (all the time) and then when I explain its still cheaper than a taxi and would they rather take a more expensive ride in a taxi, how stupid they feel. Actually the way I explain it, all my pax thank me for teaching them about surge and ask me why uber never explains it like I do.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

KC Uber Driver said:


> Uber Operations is advising that they cannot isolate my passenger van from receiving Uber X calls as opposed to just receiving Uber XL calls. I should not have to take Uber X calls thus getting paid much less per trip for operating a van that consumes more gas and more operating expenses. If you called any transportation company in town they charge more for the larger vehicle you reserve.
> 
> What happens if I just don't take Uber X Calls? Does my rating go down? Any other recourse?
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


You must be new to Uber.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

Ubermanpt said:


> Xl rates in my city are 2.5x the new lower x rates so that's why I normally will do at 2x surge or higher.
> Love it when the pax complain about surge prices (all the time) and then when I explain its still cheaper than a taxi and would they rather take a more expensive ride in a taxi, how stupid they feel. Actually the way I explain it, all my pax thank me for teaching them about surge and ask me why uber never explains it like I do.


In LA, to match rates back from early August, surge needs to be at 1.5x. Also, I'm driving an XL car and experimented this week with Lyft & uber surge. My finding is that you need to be selective of when you have each app on (either or both). But number one rule is don't accept regular X rates of .90 cents a mile. Almost all are money losers and the shock at the end of the ride never goes away.


----------



## KC Uber Driver (Oct 2, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You must be new to Uber.


No been driving for 8 months for Uber. They just launched XL and Select in my market.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Our X rate is 1.35. Our XL rate is 2.40. I drive a Suburban and in our market I would probably starve waiting for nothing but XL. We don't have the option here either but I would still probably take X fares. My X tips are better than XL because the X passengers are usually happy as pigs in shit with the room.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

KC Uber Driver said:


> Uber Operations is advising that they cannot isolate my passenger van from receiving Uber X calls as opposed to just receiving Uber XL calls. I should not have to take Uber X calls thus getting paid much less per trip for operating a van that consumes more gas and more operating expenses. If you called any transportation company in town they charge more for the larger vehicle you reserve.
> 
> What happens if I just don't take Uber X Calls? Does my rating go down? Any other recourse?
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


_I run X/XL here in San Diego. I am able to toggle back and forth to the platform of my choice. Not sure why they won't let you._


----------



## UberTiger (Jul 29, 2014)

Uberdawg its actually $2.80, more than double X.


----------



## LAJB (Feb 3, 2015)

I drive a Dodge Durango with the Hemi (15 MPG if I drive like a saint). I take anything they send my way, you never know when you may pick a diamond out of the pile of UberX excrement. I had a mid-afternoon UberX trip that sent me 40 miles during rush hour (I believe it was 2.5x surge). Fare was about $130 plus the PAX tipped me $20. I'll take it.


----------

